# Critter nation disappointment



## Shari (Jan 13, 2011)

My critter nation arrived today, but my excitement was short lived. After unpacking the parts, I discovered that both floor panel grids were damaged, one with a bent bar and the other with several bent bars and one bar that's broke loose at the weld. In addition, one of the side panels is damaged...one of it's locking tabs has snapped clean off. :'(

I'll talk to their customer service in the morning, when they're open, and hopefully they'll get replacement parts out quickly, but in the meantime I'm throwing myself a little pity party....


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

aw man, that sucks. where did you order it from?

i ordered a double ferret nation from ferret.com and it arrived in perfect condition... i guess you just get unlucky sometimes (or your courier wasn't doing their job properly)


----------



## Shari (Jan 13, 2011)

I ordered from hayneedle. The box wasn't too beaten up, it wasn't in pristine condition, but I wouldn't have guessed the contents to be damaged based on the box. I'm sure the cn folks will take care of it. Oh well, at least I now have exact dimensions for sewing liners.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I know someone who once had that happen when they called to get it the parts replaced then sent an entire new Critter nation!


----------



## Shari (Jan 13, 2011)

That would be amazing, but honestly I'll be thrilled if they'll just send replacement pieces.


----------



## karinulph (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya I've heard of many people getting new critter nations after calling just to get replacement pieces!


----------



## Shari (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, I just got off the phone with both Midwest homes and hayneedle. Midwest homes, the cn manufacturer, told me this wasn't an issue they could handle, that I would need to contact hayneedle. That surprised me because the first thing on their assembly directions says that if there are any missing parts or problems, don't return it to the store, contact them directly..... I came away from that call feeling like Midwest homes was playing pass the buck.

Hayneedle's customer service line was much better. They are contacting Midwest homes with a request for replacement pieces and I should hear back from them within 48 hours...which probably will mean Monday or Tuesday since today is a Friday. I am really, really hoping they can just send the replacement pieces because hayneedle said that in the event Midwest homes can't do replacement parts I'll have to mail this one back. This thing weighs a ton!! Maybe they can arrange for home pick up if that happens? Otherwise, I need to start my weight training now.


----------



## Shari (Jan 13, 2011)

Hayneedle is having me return the entire cn to them and they're sending out a replacement cn. I would have preferred just replacement pieces because returning the cn is going to be a pain, but I think hayneedle did what they could. Thank goodness I never tried to assemble any of it and kept the box! They said Midwest homes does have replacement pieces, but in this case they're (midwest homes) viewing it as a carrier issue and won't send the replacements? 

In any case, with luck, I'll have a cn in good condition by next week!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

That really sucks. Midwest makes great cages, but Martins customer service is unmatched by anything.

I know some people who buy martins just for that reason! xD

I hope your CN comes fast and with no broken pieces this time! Post pics when you get it


----------



## Shari (Jan 13, 2011)

My replacement CN arrived yesterday. It was damaged too. Both pans were cracked and one of the back panels was bent where one of the pins should have slid in! However, I was able to swap out pieces from the first damaged CN, so between the two I ended up with a whole undamaged CN. I just can't believe that they both arrived damaged! The box for the second one was in even better shape than the first, so this is clearly a CN issue, not a shipper issue. I'll be boxing up the damaged CN to return to the company next week.

I am glad that I finally have a CN in good condition.... Don't know if I'm glad enough that I'd go through that hassle again though. 

I'm sewing liners now and hope to have the rats moved in tomorrow. I'll post pictures when they're living in their new home!


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, that is some serious crap! I will say though, that you can easily damage an item without messing up the box, so it could still be a shipper issue. This seems to be all too common. I guess at least you get a replacement, my BASS pans got to me damaged, I mean it was just superficial I was able to bend it back to shape but its like I spend 65 bucks I want it to be in new condition...I sent an email telling them it was damaged and sent pics, I didn't even get a reply back, never mind a replacement  I was pissed, because they've replaced others who received damaged ones...

I hope you enjoy your cage!


----------



## Shari (Jan 13, 2011)

I feel the same way. This is a $200 cage. I should not have to deal with broken pieces. I know things can be damaged by the shipper, but there was extremely little packing in either of the CN's I received. There were thin plastic sleeves covering some of the pieces, a thin sleeve of bubble wrap over the pans and a piece of cardstock like cardboard over the door locks. Other than that, there was nothing. I think a bit of styrofoam or a good piece of card board in between some of the pieces could have saved me from having to deal with this crap at all.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Shari said:


> I feel the same way. This is a $200 cage. I should not have to deal with broken pieces. I know things can be damaged by the shipper, but there was extremely little packing in either of the CN's I received. There were thin plastic sleeves covering some of the pieces, a thin sleeve of bubble wrap over the pans and a piece of cardstock like cardboard over the door locks. Other than that, there was nothing. I think a bit of styrofoam or a good piece of card board in between some of the pieces could have saved me from having to deal with this crap at all.


Oh absolutely. I thought you were saying that it was broken when they sent it lol. Yeah packing materials is part of the cost of shipping...and would save them money over sending replacements! Its not that hard.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

that is really disappointing... was it packed like this?










that was the box mine was in, and it was in 100% perfect condition, even though the box had some serious scratches and puncture holes (bottom right corner) lol.


----------



## Shari (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes, both CN's were shipped in a similar box, only difference is that they're cn instead of fn boxes and they arrived in about the same condition as yours. 

I'm jealous that yours arrived in perfect condition!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

The FN is a lot more durable the CN it's got thicker not as bendable bars. My CN had a shredded box and some light superficial damage, but I got it 2nd hand, the previous owner only had it a few weeks so I assume it was damaged in shipping.


----------



## Shari (Jan 13, 2011)

Today the cage is up and together with liners and I do like it. I can see it's going to much easier to clean. However, I am considering reducing it to a single. The CN is huge, much bigger than I anticipated even after all the pre-measurements I did. I think I could stick my 8 yo in one half and the 11 yo in the other! Normally the cage size wouldn't be an issue, because it does fit where we intended it to go. But, DH came home with news we did not expect yesterday....we are moving to St. Louis. We're currently in WA. This means we will need to sell our home and I am pretty certain being rat owners will be a liability for us as sellers. As we all know, the general public do not see rats for the cute, friendly pets they are. I'm hoping reducing the cage will at least help reduce the "omg, there are crazy people living in this house" factor. 

I think I'll start a thread on selling houses while keeping rats in the lounge...


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I thought of this "problem" as well in the event we have to sell the house. I came up with the following plan: clean the cage thoroughly before the house is being shown. A few hours (to give the rats time to get used to it) before they show up, put a room divider around the cage. Most likely the rats are sleeping and quiet . You can expect the potential buyers to peek around the room divider, so make sure the cage is dressed in fresh fleece colors. Remove all the stray poopies. Hang up a sign on the cage that says "Welcome, sssh; little animals asleep" This gives it a humorous twist.
Also make sure there are no sign in the room that are chewed.
And, plug in a room freshener. And then , let rats be their problem. Talk it over with your real estate agent from the start.
Good luck with the move and hang on to your CN.
To the moderators: maybe this should be in a new thread?


----------



## Shari (Jan 13, 2011)

I did post a separate thread right after I posted my above reply. It's in The Lounge.

A screen is a good idea. I'll have to give that some thought.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Glad you got it all sorted out!

My CN arrived with a couple of bent bars, too. I was able to hammer them straight and made it work. But, it annoyed me to have spent that much money on a cage, then have it arrive the way it did.


----------

